# *help* repair jejunojejunostomy leak



## marak0829 (May 4, 2009)

HELLO, NEED HELP WITH A GENERAL/BARIATRIC CPT CODING ISSUE. DR. REPAIRED A JEJUNOJEJUNOSTOMY LEAK, WAS ALSO "OVER-SEW OF SMALL BOWEL LEAK' FOR THE PROCEDURE DESCRIPTION. PATIENT HAS MEDICARE AND THIS MAY BE AN UNLISTED. HE HAD A GASTRIC BYPASS AND THEN A REVERSAL OF THE BYPASS. 

THANK YOU,
MARA


----------



## scronin (May 5, 2009)

If all he did was "over sew of the small bowel leak" I would code it has a 44602 - Suture of small intestine (enterorrhaphy) for perforated ulcer, diverticulum, wound, injury or rupture; single perforation.


----------



## marak0829 (May 5, 2009)

*Help*

Thank you so much!!

Mara kully, cpc


----------

